# horse music videos



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok so i get bored from time to time and watch horse related music videos. so i figured i'd post them here and others can post the ones that they like! the music is a little bit of everything lol and props for you if your bored enough like me to watch them all lol


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

just my most reccent, i appologize for the video quality, ill fix that when i post the finnished version.

my channel is AmandaAndEggo (just like on here) feel free to sub/friend


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Love sopianinam's videos!


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

I wonder how they got some of those stallions so hyper and excited


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

SugarPlumLove said:


> I wonder how they got some of those stallions so hyper and excited


Ther is usualy a mare in heat near by or they could just be hapy to run around. My mare is like that when I free lunge her some times.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

my most recent video


----------

